# Bonefish line in response to the Yellowstone test



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I’ve never tried an SA Bonefish line, but from the specs it looks like a line with limited applications, the #8 is 210gr for the first thirty feet compared to the Wulff at 243gr, this means to me that it would be terrible for larger or heavily weighted flies, the long head should be good for long casts when you need them, but, that’s not what most people are doing. I’d rather have shorter heavier head that will load the rod fast and make regular length (60-80’) casts with a wide variety of flies.
Frankly I’m surprised that all these rods work at all at short distances with such a light head, but it doesn’t take much line speed to keep a hunk of yarn in the air!
JC


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I've never had an interest in bonefish? I know some guys love them, but I'm looking for that 40" snook or bull red.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Bonefish are fantastic, especially if you live where it’s cold and you can go where it’s warm and cast to fish you can see that tear line off your reel at a hundred mph!
JC


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

jonrconner said:


> Bonefish are fantastic, especially if you live where it’s cold and you can go where it’s warm and cast to fish you can see that tear line off your reel at a hundred mph!
> JC


I would get more excited to hook a huge jack or a GT. There's no way a 10 lb bone could compare.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I just ordered a Rio Bonefish line for my new 8wt setup. I have a Bonefish Quickshooter but never casted/owned the regular Bonefish. How does it compare?

Also, bonefish are definitely an awesome fish but it does require a lot of patience and focus, especially here in the bay (Biscayne) where the fish are very smart and shots are limited. Somehow haven't caught a big jack on fly... yet!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I look at grain weights more than what weight the box says. The sa bonefish 9wt is 240g, same as the flatspro 8wt. It loads my Exocett just fine for short shots, but it carries great for longer cast. Handles big sliders with ease. I seriously doubt the 8wt line can do that.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick hambric said:


> I look at grain weights more than what weight the box says. The sa bonefish 9wt is 140g, same as the flatspro 8wt. It loads my Exocett just fine for short shots, but it carries great for longer cast. Handles big sliders with ease. I seriously doubt the 8wt line can do that.


But if you matched designated line weight to the rod with the bonefish taper it wouldn't do that. That's my point about the shootout since that's how they are testing the rods. The bonefish taper has a lot of limitations. Good at distance but lacks the ability to turn over a lot of flies.
It's a poor line to represent the average saltwater angler in the US.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Unless you use airflo bonefish. It’s [email protected]


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I use an SA Mastery Bonefish line on my 6wt. But then I'm normally chasing spooky reds in shallow, clear water where a finesse approach is needed. (Not all redfish environments are created the same. *lol*)

On my 8wt I have a Rio Permit line. It works for me since I'm not using the 8wt unless I'm throwing larger flies or its windy.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

el9surf said:


> The bonefish taper has a lot of limitations. Good at distance *but lacks the ability to turn over a lot of flies*.


Exxxxxxxxactly.

That bonefish taper casts beautifully on those 8wts I am sure. But its not going to cleanly deliver many flies that have any girth or weight to them. Its made to deliver smaller flies with a finesse delivery.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick hambric said:


> Unless you use airflo bonefish. It’s [email protected]


That summarizes the conundrum of fly gear. Is my 8 wt rod really an 8 wt rod or is it a 9 wt with an 8 wt sticker? Is my line an 8wt line even though the grain weight suggest it should be labeled 9 wt? Depends on the manufacturer and model I guess.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Guess that’s why the meridian and Exocett made my shortlist last year. They are both fast tapers that are actually true weighted. Too many rod companies get fast taper and stiffness mixed up. The salt hd 8wt for example is more of a 9wt than an 8. Guess it’s personal preference


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I casted the SaltHD 8wt earlier today and honestly wasn't a fan of it. To be honest, the only Sage rod I like are the X rods. I am very particular to my lower-tier Echo and TFO rods. I've had instances where a buddy offered me to use his upper-tier rod (like a Sage) and I've politely declined, only to pick up my 90$ Echo Base. Like Rick said, it is just a matter of personal preference...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Use the sa redfish 8wt. 2 year old line. Bought it for carp and redfish on a sage rpl. Works great on the Scott tidal I picked up. Found my ancient rio cold water clouser 8 wt. still in good shape. Gonna try it on the tidal.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Found tailers in knee deep water today...was geared up for very light flies on the 6wt...was really wishing I had the 8wt with the permit line on it so I could have made some longer casts with weighted flies. 

Same tide an hour later tomorrow...I'm going loaded for bear...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

bonehead said:


> I casted the SaltHD 8wt earlier today and honestly wasn't a fan of it. To be honest, the only Sage rod I like are the X rods. I am very particular to my lower-tier Echo and TFO rods. I've had instances where a buddy offered me to use his upper-tier rod (like a Sage) and I've politely declined, only to pick up my 90$ Echo Base. Like Rick said, it is just a matter of personal preference...


I hear that Echo base is a damn good rod. I just ordered the Echo 3 salt 8wt.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Damn right it is. I own 2 Bases, 5 and 6wt for peacocks/trout/baby poon, etc. Also got a echo ionxl 8wt on the way to pair up a lamson guru. Starting to favor a lamson/echo setup.

Let me know how the 3S is. Been thinking about it...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

It is hard to go by the decal on a rod these days and then add in a number of different line options that range from true to specs all the way to a full line over weight. Those longer head lines like the Rio Bone fish have much better loop stability and can carry more line because you do not get the hinge effect you do with a redfish line that has a shorter head of 243gr. abruptly jumping down to running line. This comes into play where you fish, we get tons of short shots from Jax to the lagoon and lines like the 243gr wulff and redfish work great with the flies we throw. The bonefish lines are good when you can take longer shots with beadchain and offers long beautiful loops but with everything, there are limitations. The Permit lines are nice as they do offer a marriage of both as well as the cortland guide taper where it has a front loaded head but then tapers down to the running line. It falls in between as well in 225gr.

As fly anglers we love to try and complicate things and the manufactures do not make it any easier. With todays equipment you can probably take any 8wt rod and throw 7wt/8wt/9wt lines on it and be successful. Will it suffice for those who are looking for the absolute in rod/line paring perfection? No, but in reality they are probably splitting hairs in performance when it comes to real world application.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jonrconner said:


> I’ve never tried an SA Bonefish line, but from the specs it looks like a line with limited applications, the #8 is 210gr for the first thirty feet compared to the Wulff at 243gr, this means to me that it would be terrible for larger or heavily weighted flies, the long head should be good for long casts when you need them, but, that’s not what most people are doing. I’d rather have shorter heavier head that will load the rod fast and make regular length (60-80’) casts with a wide variety of flies.
> Frankly I’m surprised that all these rods work at all at short distances with such a light head, but it doesn’t take much line speed to keep a hunk of yarn in the air!
> JC
> View attachment 21688


This may be exactly why they use the SA bonefish line. According to the AFFTA standards the first 30 feet of an 8 weight line "should" weigh between 202 and 218 grains. At 210 the bonefish line is right in the middle. Using the bonefish line gives the testers the opportunity to test the 8wt rods performance with a line that meets AFFTA standards. Now many companies are making lines that are "overweighted" by a line weight or more, and that's fine if those lines fit your casting style and the fishing you are doing, but to my thinking the best way to get a baseline comparison of 8 weights is to test them with a line that falls within the AFFTA specifications. Again, there is no way that Yellowstone can conduct a shootout that test every variable so using a line that is fairly middle of the road in terms of weighting and taper makes sense. When I shop a rod I'm bringing along my rod with my line to test it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would normally agree with you but most of the rods at this point seem like they are designed to perform better with the half weight heavy + lines. On a lot of the rods listed in their shootout you would need the whole head of the bonefish line outside the top guide to feel the rod load. That doesn't work so well on shorter shots. 

Again if bonefish is the target I think the shootout has more relevance, but as an overall Saltwater review use a more versatile taper.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I would get more excited to hook a huge jack or a GT. There's no way a 10 lb bone could compare.


Catch one and get back to us. Last one I got charged my fly from several feet out, smashed into the sand, I missed a hook up, only to keep stripping and have him charge it again. This was while wading in crystal clear water. 

Huge bones are a ton of fun. Tailing schools are also extremely challenging and rewarding. One big jack and you are good for life - I'd rather spend the 45 minutes after they eat to go find big reds.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with el9. A standard saltwater taper would be more applicable for a wider range of consumers.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Catch one and get back to us. Last one I got charged my fly from several feet out, smashed into the sand, I missed a hook up, only to keep stripping and have him charge it again. This was while wading in crystal clear water.
> 
> Huge bones are a ton of fun. Tailing schools are also extremely challenging and rewarding. One big jack and you are good for life - I'd rather spend the 45 minutes after they eat to go find big reds.


I don't have bones to chase so I never really took interest. I'm sure they are a blast on fly.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I don't have bones to chase so I never really took interest. I'm sure they are a blast on fly.


Down to your backing on a 50’ cast before you can blink!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Down to your backing on a 50’ cast before you can blink!!


It's still a little fish LOL


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

10# bone on an 8wt... yeah it’s little. So is a crotch rocket that goes 200mph, but speed and power can come in small packages.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick hambric said:


> 10# bone on an 8wt... yeah it’s little. So is a crotch rocket that goes 200mph, but speed and power can come in small packages.


The first one I hooked had me amazed, it's like being tied to a greyhound that's chasing a rabbit. I'm in awe of a small fish with such impressive speed and strength. If I had bones to fish for I wouldn't give the reds a lot of attention.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

They are all good fish. But my thoughts right now are that a GT on the flats has got to be the apex of flats fishing. Fifteen months from now will confirm that or change my thoughts.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> They are all good fish. But my thoughts right now are that a GT on the flats has got to be the apex of flats fishing. Fifteen months from now will confirm that or change my thoughts.


You better start tying up some "Tern" flies


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use bonefish on every rod I own except my 12w. I had redfish and dislike that line. No problem turning over anything.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been lucky enough to catch an overslot red and nice sized jack while wading with my 6wt.

I've also experienced an approx 8# bonefish while wading with an 8wt.

The bonefish took more line on the 8wt than the redfish or jack took on the 6wt.

Just my thoughts from first person observation and comparison.

Bonefish are damned impressive for their size. 

But then the challenge with redfish around here isn't landing them its getting them to eat.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

SA bonefish and the SA saltwater allrounder lines are very similar in stats.
I use bonefish line for the stealth in TB. and never have trouble with turning over flies.
If your going to throw big flies use a bigger rod.
I use loomis rods and they are pretty true to line wt.
If I were using Sage rods I would over line by a wt or use a heavy Rio taper. I find a Sage 8 to be a 9 and so on.
Its all relative, you just have to find your groove.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I thought Bonefish were probably over rated too until I hooked my first one. It was about 2 pounds and got me into the backing. They are an impressive fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There already is a sooty tern pattern!!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've caught an 8# bone on a 6 wt self guiding. Kicked my butt! They are not "little" fish by any means - they pack power and a run that can't be beat. Similar sized reds do not even compare - they rarely take you to the backing. Bones do nearly every time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...I hooked into an 8-10# bonefish (by my guide's estimation) and made the mistake of touching the line to the cork handle while he was on his initial run...*pop* broke him right off. The fight is in no way comparable to a redfish. Bonefish have an extra gear...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> There already is a sooty tern pattern!!


Steve, that's a cool way to catch GT on a fly rod, but it's hardly fly fishing ....


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I've never had an interest in bonefish? I know some guys love them, but I'm looking for that 40" snook or bull red.


Just not sure why you would be wasting your time on a 40" snook or bull red when there are tuna and marlin records to be broken. To each their own...


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> Just not sure why you would be wasting your time on a 40" snook or bull red when there are tuna and marlin records to be broken. To each their own...


Psshh. I only target Great Whites.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

redchaser said:


> Steve, that's a cool way to catch GT on a fly rod, but it's hardly fly fishing ....



There are so many different definitions of what people consider "fly fishing" these days, who cares. Just have fun with it.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

When I am after my GT next year I won't be using a flip flop fly. But it certainly shows why they call them the gangsters of the flats!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

brokeoff said:


> Just not sure why you would be wasting your time on a 40" snook or bull red when there are tuna and marlin records to be broken. To each their own...


Hell yeah! I would love to try that. I have issues with going offshore unfortunately. Too many bad experiences for me.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

crc01 said:


> Psshh. I only target Great Whites.


Plankton flies for whale sharks?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Hell yeah! I would love to try that. I have issues with going offshore unfortunately. Too many bad experiences for me.


A solid schoolie tuna on the fly is on my bucket list. Although, I have lots to enjoy before I head down that road.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It's still a little fish LOL


Looks like we've got ourselves a "size queen."


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Plankton flies for whale sharks?



That's next on the list. The problem is Yellowstone Angler isn't doing a 37 weight shootout until 2024 so I have no idea what rod to buy.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

crc01 said:


> That's next on the list. The problem is Yellowstone Angler isn't doing a 37 weight shootout until 2024 so I have no idea what rod to buy.


Sage Ishmael of course.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

damthemainstream said:


> Sage Ishmael of course.



I don't know. I've heard that rod will have a pretty stout tip, and I need a rod that will score at least a 19.5 in the 35 feet rating. The stiff tip will help with mending though which is important in getting that plankton fly to drift drag free.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What line will turn that flip flop over?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

el9surf said:


> What line will turn that flip flop over?


And what leader formula do you need to use to make sure it turns over.....


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

el9surf said:


> The first one I hooked had me amazed, it's like being tied to a greyhound that's chasing a rabbit. I'm in awe of a small fish with such impressive speed and strength. If I had bones to fish for I wouldn't give the reds a lot of attention.


My first bonefish ruined me, it was in Oahu and was pushing 12lbs, I saw fish that made the fish I caught look small. Caught on an 8wt and he almost spooled me before I was able to stop that freight train.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Steve_Mevers said:


> My first bonefish ruined me, it was in Oahu and was pushing 12lbs, I saw fish that made the fish I caught look small. Caught on an 8wt and he almost spooled me before I was able to stop that freight train.


Mine were in Oahu too...wading with Jesse Cheape. Big ole deep water bonefish moving up onto the pancake flats with the tide.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Mine were in Oahu too...wading with Jesse Cheape. Big ole deep water bonefish moving up onto the pancake flats with the tide.


I had access to the Air Force base and waded the flats along the channel running into Pearl Harbor, the bones were coming up out of the channel onto the flats as submarines were cruising by. Pretty cool.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

damthemainstream said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a "size queen."


I caught 50 small fish on Sunday. I was totally disappointed! LOL


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I would get more excited to hook a huge jack or a GT. There's no way a 10 lb bone could compare.


have you done either?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

In my case, I have caught a few Jacks and a bunch of bonefish (biggest being 10.5#). I'd rather catch bones than jacks but its not because of the fight. Bones is about the stalk and the finesse getting them to eat a fly. And yes they run like crazy when hooked. But a jack is a tougher fish to land than a similar sized bonefish. Notice I didn't say any thing about more fun. That are just a stronger fish IMO. Which is why I can't wait to feel what a GT has to offer. If they are like a jack on steroids .....well I am hoping I am not to old for the task!!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> have you done either?


I've done the really big jacks on fly. The GT'S are on the bucket list. I enjoy catching big jacks because they go nuts over a fly and fight hard.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I've done the really big jacks on fly. The GT'S are on the bucket list. I enjoy catching big jacks because they go nuts over a fly and fight hard.


I love and hate the North American GT. When they get over 30” and the water is cold they fight like hell!! Lost an 8wt in November due to one. Was on a solo mission and ended up 6miles south of st. Vincent island when I finally got him boatside. That’s when he shot to Mexico and destroyed my rod along with my pride.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Plankton flies for whale sharks?


I've been wanting to get in on a plankton fly fly swap. Will one be starting soon?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> I've been wanting to get in on a plankton fly fly swap. Will one be starting soon?


Wrong forum. That’s those Brookie guys up north trying on a #26


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> I love and hate the North American GT. When they get over 30” and the water is cold they fight like hell!! Lost an 8wt in November due to one. Was on a solo mission and ended up 6miles south of st. Vincent island when I finally got him boatside. That’s when he shot to Mexico and destroyed my rod along with my pride.


Do you ever fish choctawhatchee bay? It's not too far from St Vincent island.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Do you ever fish choctawhatchee bay? It's not too far from St Vincent island.


You mean destin? I get over there once in a blue moon.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> You mean destin? I get over there once in a blue moon.


My dad used to fish that area and he always talked about it.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Good redfishing at the bridges, haven’t spent that much time over there shortly though


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> Wrong forum. That’s those Brookie guys up north trying on a #26


Here's the correct forum for that.

http://microfishing.com/


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Here's the correct forum for that.
> 
> http://microfishing.com/


That's actually pretty cool...


----------

